# NEW Hyper? Blotched Bluey!



## Tassie97 (Dec 1, 2011)

hello
got this bluey removed about 23 ticks but still a few more isnt she an interesting colour is she a stage of hyper? het maybe?
and is it a boy or a girl thanks 
I can keep her cause i have a Tasmanian herp permit (just for all the APS experts)


----------



## Poggle (Dec 1, 2011)

i would say male... and not sure bout the het. I would say standard but darker colour variation. I saw a couple like this at stanley beginning of the yr


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 1, 2011)

put with smithy?  he is smaller though quite a bit? does boy have to be big?


----------



## Poggle (Dec 1, 2011)

No my male "Boris" was always smaller then my girls " Jellybean" "Jersey" and "menthol" hehe. He loved his girls. I had no issues but they were in a large out doors pit


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 1, 2011)

how old do you think he would be?


----------



## Poggle (Dec 1, 2011)

Hard to tell with wild caught specimans... especially in tas as growth rates vary from areas, due to temps feed on offer etc... what is his length nose to vent?


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 1, 2011)

Poggle said:


> Hard to tell with wild caught specimans... especially in tas as growth rates vary from areas, due to temps feed on offer etc... what is his length nose to vent?


about 20 cm


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 10, 2011)

he has just started to shed and looks even darker underneath time will tell


----------



## Reptilefreak95 (Dec 10, 2011)

Its a female, due to the small head, sleder body and thin tail base.

wierd colours tho, it could be something. i guess breed it out and you'll see


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Dec 10, 2011)

Some reptiles from cooler climates have much more dark colouring to assist with retaining heat.


----------



## james.5 (Dec 10, 2011)

I have found a couple like that one, however if it turns out that they were hyper I might have to get one aye


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 11, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ajandj (Dec 11, 2011)

hey Tassie, whats the go with permits over there? Does it allow you just to go and collect from the wild? Been curious for a while but never go round to asking...


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 11, 2011)

They may not be taken or kept in captivity without a permit with the following exceptions:
up to six specimens of each of the common froglet, brown tree frog, metallic skink and spotted skink may be collected outside of National Parks and other reserves and kept without a permit;
frogs eggs and tadpoles may be taken and kept without a permit. A tadpole becomes a frog when its tail is absorbed. If metamorphosed frogs are not the above species, they should be returned to their water body of origin.

People who wish to take and/or keep other species must obtain a Herpetology Permit from the Wildlife Management Branch, Department of Primary Industries, Parks, Water and Environment (DPIPWE).
A Herpetology Permit allows the collecting and keeping of most Tasmanian reptiles and amphibians in accordance with a_Code of Practice_.
Buying and selling of reptiles and amphibians is not permitted but free exchange is allowed.
A Scientific Permit is required to catch reptiles or amphibians in National Parks or other reserves.
A Scientific Permit is required to collect or keep species protected under the _Threatened Species Protection Act 1995_; and the Tussock skink, Glossy grass skink and Moss frog.
A Scientific Permit is also required for collecting and keeping more than six specimens of any reptile or amphibian.
Keeping dead reptiles and amphibians is also subject to permit requirements.
Removal or killing of snakes which threaten people or domestic animals is allowed without a permit.
Herpetology permits are renewed annually and subject to an annual return of animals collected and/or in captivity.
what you can keep on that single free permit:


width="100%" style="width: 100%"
|- 
| width="50%" |
*[h=4]Reptiles[/h]*

| width="50%" |





|- 
| width="50%" |
_Bassiana duperreyi_

| width="50%" |
Three-lined skink

|- 
| width="50%" |
_Cyclodomorphus casuarinae_

| width="50%" |
She-oak skink

|- 
| width="50%" |
_Egernia whitei_

| width="50%" |
Whites skink

|- 
| width="50%" |
_Lampropholis delicata_

| width="50%" |
Delicate skink

|- 
| width="50%" |
_Niveoscincus greeni_

| width="50%" |
Northern snow skink

|- 
| width="50%" |
_N. metallicus_

| width="50%" |
Metallic skink*

|- 
| width="50%" |
_N. microlepidotus_

| width="50%" |
Southern snow skink

|- 
| width="50%" |
_N. ocellatus_

| width="50%" |
Spotted skink*

|- 
| width="50%" |
_N. orocryptus_

| width="50%" |
Mountain skink

|- 
| width="50%" |
_N. pretiosus_

| width="50%" |
Tasmanian tree skink

|- 
| width="50%" |
_Pseudemoia entrecasteauxii_

| width="50%" |
Southern grass skink

|- 
| width="50%" |
_Tiliqua nigrolutea_

| width="50%" |
Blotched blue-tongue

|- 
| width="50%" |
_Tympanocryptis diemensis_

| width="50%" |
Mountain dragon

|-


width="100%" style="width: 100%"
|- 
| width="50%" |
_Austrelaps superbus_

| width="50%" |
Copperhead snake

|- 
| width="50%" |
_Drysdalia coronoides_

| width="50%" |
White-lipped snake

|- 
| width="50%" |
_Notechis ater_

| width="50%" |
Tiger snake

|-



width="100%" style="width: 100%"
|- 
| width="50%" |
*[h=4]Amphibians[/h]*

| width="50%" |




|- 
| width="50%" |
_Crinia signifera_

| width="50%" |
Common froglet*

|- 
| width="50%" |
_C. tasmaniensis_

| width="50%" |
Tasmanian froglet

|- 
| width="50%" |
_Geocrinia laevis_

| width="50%" |
Smooth froglet

|- 
| width="50%" |
_Limnodynastes dumerilii_

| width="50%" |
Banjo frog

|- 
| width="50%" |
_L. tasmaniensis_

| width="50%" |
Spotted marsh frog

|- 
| width="50%" |
_Litoria burrowsae_

| width="50%" |
Tasmanian tree frog

|- 
| width="50%" |
_L. ewingii_

| width="50%" |
Brown tree frog*

|- 
| width="50%" |
_Pseudophryne semimarmorata_

| width="50%" |
Southern toadlet

|-
(*less than 6, no permit required)

i have the licence for blueys and dragons i can go catch 6 wild tiger snakes no one can stop me no training or anything-i dont approve of the legislation (especially that they cant be sold) so there isnt a healthy reptile trade in tas so it forces you to source from the wild(legally)


----------



## snakeluvver (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice colours.
BTW if it were het for hypermelanistic it wouldnt look any different to a normal bluey, just as Het for albino darwins arent any lighter than regulars.


----------



## snakeluvver (Dec 11, 2011)

bucky said:


> actually het for hypermelanistic are usually darker.


Really? I didnt know I thought itd be like other morphs?


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Dec 11, 2011)

Just looks normal to me....


----------



## junglepython2 (Dec 11, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Really? I didnt know I thought itd be like other morphs?



They are likely co-dom rather then recessive.


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 11, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Nice colours.
> BTW if it were het for hypermelanistic it wouldnt look any different to a normal bluey, just as Het for albino darwins arent any lighter than regulars.


yer they are darker...


----------



## ajandj (Dec 11, 2011)

wow.. thats umm.. interesting. Tiger and copperhead.. That's a bit scarey


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 17, 2011)

after a shed :/ lightend up a bit


----------

